# painted grill inserts for 04...



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

i did aseveral searches and couldnt find a thread for this, sorry if i missed some...

i'm thinking of removing my stock grilles for the 04 and painting them black so they at least match the lower fascia.

has anyone done thisand could you post some pics if you have?

thanks!!


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

That is a matter of personal taste my friend.
If that is your car in your Avitar they look black but that could be shadows.

All kinds of options to cutomise your GTO 
http://www.pfyc.com/c/GTEXT/Exterior+Accessories.html
is one place.

I personally have the Scorpio hood with the mesh steel inserts in the scoops that match the grill.
My car is black so painting them black is a bit much for my taste.

However the red one on Scorpios site is painted black and looks good....to me....pic below

Cheers
Blue


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks, blue, thats exactly what i was looking for - an example of what they look like.

i think the black is the way to go and as soon as i get it back from the body shop (getting trunk holes welded/painted) i will be painting these things blizzack.

i'll post some pics when i do.

and yes, thats me goat in the avatar.


----------

